# I was told this was a peacock then told otherwise by breeder



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

i got this from a trusted LFS in the ass. african tank and i was assured it was a peacock, but i showed this picture to the breeder i use and he directed me other wise and i cannot think of the name, he said that a peacock does not have such a pointy nose like that...

hes bright blue in the face with black stipes his body fades to a DEEP blue almost black near his tail, with a white stripe on his top fin. i tried to make the back round dark so you can see him better, any ideas????


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

He looks quite small, how big is he and can you get a full side shot?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

hard to tell with out a better side shot but it kinda looks like a young ahli.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

i will try to get a better shot with a camra tonight that was taken with my cell phone, i will try for a full side shot


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

here is the best i can do...


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks like a Sciaenochromis fryeri which is a hap, not a peacock. Also, he is showing way to much color for his size. Most likely he (or it could even be a female) has been exposed to hormones to get adult male coloration in a juvenile fish.

Can't tell if its pure, might just be a lower quality specimen. The bars sshould be thinner and more uniform.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have had him for 3 weeks and he hasnt lost any of that color, will he start to fade? also with addition of harmones will this cause him to be more aggressive? he is by far one of my smallest male haps but the most aggressive.


----------



## Xilo (Dec 8, 2008)

No, he will not fade, mine looks just like yours, and has
in the 2yrs i've owned him,..nice Ahli![/img]


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, id have to say otherwise to Xilo. I recently purchased a trio of hap/peacocks-ish cichlids from an asian fish store, all about 1.5" and beaming with color. After a month they ALL faded dramatically. It appears hormones may be in play with your fish too, bc that sort of color cant/shouldnt develop that quickly naturally, assuming he's 1.5-2". Time will tell, im rooting for him


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, looks like a hormoned S. fryeri called "Electric Blue Ahli". The color may fade after awhile and the fish could turn dark. The odd barring looks odd, but could be a by product of the sexual hormones they overdose the fish with.


----------

